# 592 - Flexibility is the key - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

The references to the film “Zulu” are appropriate because Corporal Cavendish was initially modelled on Color Sergeant Bourne of B Company, 2nd Battalion, 24th (2nd Warwickshire) Regiment of Foot (the guy in the movie with the awesome moustache and all of the cool lines.) 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

